
Apply HN: article reader based on Twitter instead of RSS - findjashua
I have begun to notice that a lot more people follow articles&#x2F;blogs on Twitter instead of subscribing to the corresponding RSS feed.<p>I&#x27;m working on an app which lets you &#x27;subscribe&#x27; to twitter accounts (eg @newsyc100, @longreads etc), instead of the corresponding RSS feeds.<p>Additional features:<p>1. It does a periodic fetch of the link&#x27;s content (ala pocket), so you can use it even when you don&#x27;t have access to internet (subway, airplane)<p>2. It lets you organize feeds in &#x27;folders&#x27;, eg, technology, comics, news<p>3. It comes with a default set of feeds so you don&#x27;t have to start from a blank slate<p>4. Users can bookmark or share any article<p>I&#x27;m also thinking of letting users follow their facebook friends, but given what my facebook feed has turned into, I&#x27;m a bit hesitant here.<p>Status: the backend is ready, I&#x27;m learning swift to start on the ios app.<p>Thoughts?
======
dputtick
I don't mean to be discouraging or 'that person', but I'm curious if you're
aware of Nuzzel and how you would plan to differentiate from their product.

------
gpsgay
Intelxdk is easy to learn and i think it would be a good fit for your project.
Plus, you get to build for iOS, android and Windows with the same code...

